# thump sounds



## jae.rit (May 9, 2014)

Accord 2012 coupe
2 12' punch
insignia amp 1000watt

wiring is done perfectly. Used a line in convertor from walmart. soche.. tapped in left rear speaker and sent signal using rca. When the car is off but stereo is turned on. audio sounds pefect. Once the car is started. it makes high level thumps randomly when car is sittimg and audio is on. When accelerated each time eccerator pressed the thump noises come back.... changed difcerent position ground after clearing paint.. have tried swapping amp by different one. Problem still presists. same syste. was installed in a 2004 golf gti.. and did not have any problems. How can I fix this problem?


----------

